# PC upgraden bitte um Hilfe



## Imbald (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, 

mein PC ist ca. 6 Jahre alt und ich weiß momentan nicht genau was ich upgraden soll  bzw. was am sinnvollosten wäre. 

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4590 CPU @ 3.30GHz 
SSD: SanDisk Ultra II 480GB 
Mainboard: MSI Z97-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845) 
RAM: 24GB DDR3 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 
Sockel: 1155

Ich denk mal das sind alle notwendigen Daten um mir weiterzuhelfen falls noch eine Frage offen ist könnt ihr mich gerne Fragen ansonsten würde ich mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen. 



MfG Imbald


----------



## Firesign (22. Oktober 2021)

Warum möchtest Du upgraden? 

Gibt es Spiele/Software, die nicht mehr spielbar sind?

Bei Spielen ist das Beste, dass man die Grafikkarte upgraded. Mit dem 4590 würde jedoch sehr
viel Performance einer aktuellen Grafikkarte bspw. eine RTX 3060 / RX 6600XT verloren gehen. 
Trotzdem würde die Aufrüstung einen enormen Schub geben.

Interessant wäre noch, welches Netzteil verbaut ist.


----------



## Imbald (24. Oktober 2021)

Netzteil: be  quiet 700W 

also würdest du nur die grafikkarte  upgraden? 

oder den prozessor auch? 

danke schonmal für deine hilfe


----------



## NoCensorship (5. November 2021)

Ich würde Dir raten alles aufzurüsten. 
Ein bischen hier und da ist nur rausgeworfenes Geld.
Investieren und Du hast wieder für Jahre Ruhe.


----------

